# Living/Working in Bangkok (Teaching English)



## EuroPhile4986 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all,

My partner and I are considering moving to Thailand in a year or two, and I was wondering if anyone who's already made the move might have any advice on the following topics:

1) How much is a nicer one-room bedroom apartment in Bangkok? We'll have enough money that we won't need to live like paupers, but we also don't need anything too excessive. I've read that you can find a pretty nice, secure place in a decent location for just 9000 Baht (~$300 USD/mo)? One website said this would be enough to get you a doorman and maybe even a pool/gym. Is this too good to be true? My partner and I were hoping to spend ~$500 USD/mo combined on a one-bedroom. How much would this get us?

2) Any ideas for finding a decent job? I know that it's very hard to find anything that a Thai can do, but I know there are always exceptions to the rule. Any specific ideas would be great. We're both very open to the idea of teaching English for a year or so (he's done so in Africa, I've worked with kids in a lot of different ways), but this isn't really a long-term career goal for either of us. We're happy to put in our fair share of time at a school (we would never renege on a contract), but would it be possible to use that experience as a stepping stone to find other means of employment after we've put in our dues?

3) My partner is HIV+, and so we would like to be relatively close to a decent hospital. This is why we're primarily looking at Bangkok. Are there any other areas where we could rest assured that we're close to decent health care facilities where he could see specialists? I've only spent time in Bangkok, so I'm unfamiliar with hospitals outside the city.

4) If anyone knows anything at all about the most reputable/helpful placement agencies/TEFL certification companies for teaching English in Bangkok, I'd LOVE any suggestions. We want to do this right, and I've found so much info online that it's been very frustrating trying to figure out what's legit and what's bs.

Thanks for you help everyone!
- Josh A


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

On the other hand, seems to me that it's impossible to get a teaching-job as an HIV+ person. The MoE requires a health-certificate including a screening on STD's. 
Accommodation on the outskirts of Bangkok will meet your requirements and fit your budget.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Do it anyway. You pay ฿100.- for a certificate, you don't get examined. Not strictly legal but the Thais permit this to stay in place, so....


----------



## jchavano (Nov 22, 2012)

I think Bangkok hospital is pretty good.. They offer a wide range of services and great care. Most of the nurses and doctors speak English. The location is also great.


----------



## thewoz (Mar 25, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> On the other hand, seems to me that it's impossible to get a teaching-job as an HIV+ person. The MoE requires a health-certificate including a screening on STD's.
> Accommodation on the outskirts of Bangkok will meet your requirements and fit your budget.


No. The MOE doesn't require screening for STDs. Just 1 std. All it says is

1) Leprosy
2) Tuberculosis in dangerous stage
3) Drug Addiction
4) Chronic Alcoholism
5) Elephantitis 
6) Tertiary Syphilis

Says nothing about HIV.


----------



## thewoz (Mar 25, 2013)

cooked said:


> Do it anyway. You pay ฿100.- for a certificate, you don't get examined. Not strictly legal but the Thais permit this to stay in place, so....


It all depends where you go. And it's not 100 baht. It all depends. I was charged 550 baht and they did urine and blood tests. Second time it was just a few months later so they didn't do the test again and charged me 150 baht. 

I've heard other getting charged 1,000 baht or more and always getting tested. Others 300 baht and never get tested. 

It all depends.


----------



## thewoz (Mar 25, 2013)




----------

